# Need an honest input on Wedges...



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

May I ask everyone here something about Wedges, pitching wedge and sand wedge.

#1) Is it best for a Newbie to used Blade type Sand Wedges than Cavity Back?

#2) Are Blade type pitching wedge more forgiving than Cavity Back?

#3) How about those Tour Wedges? Whats the difference between the off the rack blade type wedges and Tour Wedge?

Is it best for newbies to used them?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh yeah,

To all the Mod's here...

Why don't we have a Wedge Review here?

I sure would like to know the different types of wedges...

Pls pls come up with a Wedge Review.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Butz, you wanted some info on wedges, well I'm no pro but here goes. Basicly there are 4 types of wedges a:

*Pitching Wedge*,usually comes with a set of irons, typically 48 degrees of loft, minimal bounce.
*Gap Wedge*, typically 53 degrees of loft, some bounce.
*Sand Wedge*, typically 56 degrees of loft, substanial bounce.
*Lob Wedge*, typically 60 degrees of loft, minimal bounce.

Bounce is usually a build up on the bottom edge of a wedge to prevent it from digging into the sand, so the club skims the surface. 
Typically its the pros using Blade type wedges, they have the skills to shape their shots.
Cavity Back clubs are for the typical joe....
Hope this helps
Del


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Hi Butz, you wanted some info on wedges, well I'm no pro but here goes. Basicly there are 4 types of wedges a:
> 
> *Pitching Wedge*,usually comes with a set of irons, typically 48 degrees of loft, minimal bounce.
> *Gap Wedge*, typically 53 degrees of loft, some bounce.
> ...


Sir Del,

Many many thanks for your insights and generous heart in sharing this info.

May I humbly ask where do you use your Gap Wedge & Lob Wedge? I mean in what scenario or situation do you use these clubs?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Basically, once I determine where I want the ball to start rolling, I pick the club that will get it there the easiest. Lob wedge is for shots where you need the ball to stop shortly after it lands. A gap wedge is used when a pitching wedge would be a bit too much, but a sand wedge wouldn't work either.​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Butz , white tiger is essentially right on both counts. 

My own scenario for both clubs might be:

Gap Wedge is used when the lower loft angle of a Pitching Wedge would result in the ball landing and running too far. The Gap wedge shot will come in higher and land softer, running less. Probably used from 70 yards to the green. 

Lob Wedge is used when you want the ball to come in very high, land, bounce once and die. Commonly used when chipping over a green side bunker, with little green to land on. Some players prefer them to a sand wedge for shots out of a sand trap.

Hope this helps
Del


----------

